

How Pinterest Onboards New Users - thiele
http://www.useronboard.com/how-pinterest-onboards-new-users/

======
bradhe
Great content. As someone that worries if I'm doing the right thing from a UX
perspective often, it's good to get analysis of how others do this stuff!

~~~
samuelhulick
I'm glad you think so! It's always helpful to learn from the best.

------
samuelhulick
Hi everyone! I'm the person who made this, and I would love to answer any and
all questions you may have. Or comments - I can field those, too.

------
avoiceandname
Keep up the posts, Samuel! It's refreshing to have such a great resource for
onboarding.

~~~
robalan
I agree. Great stuff, as always. Thanks, Samuel!

~~~
samuelhulick
Thank you!

